
Ask HN: Is there any fan/body cooling hacks or gadgets you know? - mc_hammer
Is there any body cooling&#x2F;fan hacks or gadgets you know?<p>2016, 1:30 am, its like 85 degrees in my hotel room.<p>is there any way to cool off or any small portable fan i can buy for travel that will cool me somewhat better than a tiny portable fan? or a lifehack? or a way to build a sweet ass cooling system for cheap?
======
TurnipTheBeet
Some folks at MIT developed a "body heatsink" a few years back.
[http://www.wired.com/2013/10/an-ingenious-wristband-that-
kee...](http://www.wired.com/2013/10/an-ingenious-wristband-that-keeps-your-
body-at-the-perfect-temperature-no-ac-required/)

